# Small sidewalk Snowblower truck called???



## mr hydroseed (Sep 17, 2005)

What are those little vehicles that towns and cities drive around cleaning sidewalks with? Sometimes they have tires and sometimes their on tracks? Our town has one that drives like a car/truck and is only 3ft wide or so. Their pretty kick a$$. Funny story, I worked at a hardware store a couple years back and a co-worker said he was watching one of these clear out some town walkways in a park behind our building, the guy was driving it kinda fast and hit a curb, the machine came to an abrupt halt, the guy must of hit his head because he staggered out of the vehicle like he just got knocked out by Mike Tyson and then fell back first into the snow. Well now that i think of it.... maybe its not that funny? No, it still is!!!


----------



## DJL (Oct 28, 2003)

I think Toro and Deere makes what you are describing...colleges use them with the sweepers for the snow...right?

AHHH....M-Gator is Deere's version of what you are talking about...I think...six wheels?


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

They are called Bombardiers.We had them at the city I used to work for,they can be very unsafe.


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

*What exactly?*

What exactly are you thinking of?

Bombardier sidewalk plows i have only seen with tracks and the little truck looking things are usualy called atv or rtv.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Don't forget the

Holder
http://www.holder.on.ca/

Aebi
http://www.aebi-ne.com/KT50.htm

And the MT Trackless
www.tracklessvehicles.com :waving:


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Heres one up by you for sale*



mr hydroseed said:


> What are those little vehicles that towns and cities drive around cleaning sidewalks with? Sometimes they have tires and sometimes their on tracks? Our town has one that drives like a car/truck and is only 3ft wide or so. Their pretty kick a$$. Funny story, I worked at a hardware store a couple years back and a co-worker said he was watching one of these clear out some town walkways in a park behind our building, the guy was driving it kinda fast and hit a curb, the machine came to an abrupt halt, the guy must of hit his head because he staggered out of the vehicle like he just got knocked out by Mike Tyson and then fell back first into the snow. Well now that i think of it.... maybe its not that funny? No, it still is!!!


Uncle Henrys this week;;SW 71 Bombardier Muncipal Sidewalk Plow w/6 cyl. industrial Chrysler Engine. Equipped w/6-1/2' adj. Fisher Plow, in good working cond. Plow was rebuilt 2 yr. ago. $3,200.-Details-Holderness, NH 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We had a guy in town here driving full bore across the causeway(approx50mph)in the newer style the cutting edge of the vee plow caught two basins/manholes he wasnt wearing a seatbelt,well he landed about twenty feet in front of the machine took out the windsheild and all.
He was ok,youd have to know him.lol
Below is a photo of one of my old machines.It had both the Vee and the Power angle blade.It was powered by a Ford 6 cyl gas industrial engine and had a 4spd std trans.
Most of the newer machines are running diesels and automatics.


----------



## Killswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

I remember as a kid the city used to do all the residential walks. I think we were billed 30 or so dollars for the season, but I remember them driving small jeeps with a brush on the front.

I had to borrow a bow saw from a client and went into her utility shed (nicer than some places Ive lived...lol) and she had one of those Kubota 4wd deals in there....I never knew she had it.


Its pretty sweet.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

This past February in a smaller storm I watched one of my friends who works for the DPW going down the sidewalk using the V-plow while I was plowing one of my lots. Well he saw/knew a manhole cover was there and slowed down for it. When he hit it, it caught the left side of the V-plow and it through/pushed the machine to the right, right into a plate glass store front!  :crying:


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Town I used to work in has two, they are rubber tired, gas engine, and articulating. Last winter a guy made a turn and got two tires up on the snow bank and rolled it over on its side. That was funny, but what was funnier was watching our competition trying to upright it.


----------

